# Mehrere Anlagen mit zentralem Server für Visu und Daten



## Markus (6 Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes vor:

13 fast identische anlagen
jede anlage hat 4 identische stationen

ich dachte an einen zentralen server, auf dem liegen rezpturen bereit die sich jede anlage laden kann.

auf dem server läuft auch eine datenbank in die jede anlage bzw.jede station prozessdaten schreibt.

bisher gibt es nur 4 solche anlagen die autark sind, jede anlage hat pro station ein tp177b color display und einen rechner mit wincc flex.

die 4 displays pro anlage bleiben, aber aus den visurechnern will ich dumme ersetzbare clients machen. es soll zb für 13 anlagen nur 5 rechner geben. der arbeiter schnapt sich einen freien rechner und schaltet sich auf seine anlage auf. genausogut kann sich auch irgendein office pc übers netzwerk aufschalten.

wie würdet ihr sowas anstellen?
ich hätte gerne siemens, muss aber nicht sein...

wenn jemand interesse an diesem oder anderen projekten hat, dann bitte meine stellenanzeige unter "suche biete" beachten - keine freiberufler!


----------



## vladi (6 Dezember 2007)

*Anlagen*

Hi Markus,

ist da viel Visu, oder geht es eher um Rezeptverwaltung?
Wir hatten so was ähnliches, geschrieben in VB.
Siemens:
Was ist mit WinCC Server-Client?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

Wenn du Siemens benutzen willst, dann würde ich auch WinCC nehmen. Entweder als Server Client wie vladi schon sagte oder du benutzt den WebNavigator. Dann hast du einen Server und von den anderen Rechnern kannst du per IE darauf zugreifen und bedienen.
Als Rezeptverwaltung bietet sich evtl. UserArchives an.
Nur mal so als Idee
Hängt auch von ab, wie gross deine Anlagen sind, ob du mit einem Server auskommst


----------



## Markus (6 Dezember 2007)

jupp wincc ist auch meine idee, aber vielleicht gibt ja noch andere tolle dinge...

@vladi
visu hält sich grenzen, viel prametrierung, rezetur und diagnose...


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2007)

Wir sind auch gerade dabei WinCC mit ca. 8 Webnavigator-"Clients" zu verbauen. Mal sehen, wie das klappt, ich kann aber frühestens in 4-6 Wochen genaueres dazu sagen. Webnavigator wollen wir nutzen, weil die "Clients" dann völlig "dumm" sein dürfen. Sie müssen nur den Internet-Explorer installiert haben.


----------



## Markus (6 Dezember 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir sind auch gerade dabei WinCC mit ca. 8 Webnavigator-"Clients" zu verbauen. Mal sehen, wie das klappt, ich kann aber frühestens in 4-6 Wochen genaueres dazu sagen. Webnavigator wollen wir nutzen, weil die "Clients" dann völlig "dumm" sein dürfen. Sie müssen nur den Internet-Explorer installiert haben.


 
jupp! markus will auch doofe clients haben...


----------



## vladi (6 Dezember 2007)

*WinCC*

Hi,
vor allem mit dem SQL Server und WinCC ist viel machbar, Rezepturen und so weiter, und relativ einfach.

V.


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> vor allem mit dem SQL Server und WinCC ist viel machbar, Rezepturen und so weiter, und relativ einfach.
> 
> V.



Mal ne Frage dazu:
Wie greifst du auf den SQL-Server zu, mit der Option, die man bei Siemens kaufen kann, über ODBC oder...?


----------



## vladi (6 Dezember 2007)

*Sql*

Hi,
mittels VB-Script und verfügbare Treiber(ODBC). So, wie es auch in VB
oder VBA geht. Im SQL Server eigene DBs anlegen, usw.
Gekauftes, meinst Du "UserArchive"-ne, habe ich noch nie gehabt.

Vladi


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Gekauftes, meinst Du "UserArchive"-ne,



Mit UserArchives habe ich gerade ein Projekt. Scheint für Rezeptverwaltung und so ziemlich einfach zu sein. Aber um mehr zu sagen, muss ich da erst ein bischen mehr mit arbeiten. Bin gerade erst mit dem Projekt angefangen.


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2007)

So es gibt da noch ein paar Problemchen mit WinCC bzw. Webnavigator:

1. Die Funktionen der Webclients sind ja recht eingeschrnkt.
Wie sieht es mit Protokollen aus? Kann der Client einen Druck anstosen?
Auch auf einen Drucker am Client?

2. Angenommen die 13 Anlagen wäre identisch. Muss ich jede SPS für sich mit eigenen Variablen projektieren, oder kann ich WinCC sagen mit welcher verbindung es die Variablen nutzen soll?


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2007)

Mir wurde von Siemens gesagt, das ginge nicht, als ich am Webclient eine Profibuskarte für eine zusätzliche SPS haben wollte. WinCC läuft ja sozusagen als Einzelplatz auf dem Server, also sind alle phsischen Anbindungen an diesem Rechner zu machen. Zum Drucken wollen wir vom WinCC-Server aus über Ethernet auf die Drucker gehen (Umsetzer auf seriell wenn nötig). Evtl. gibts ja eine Möglichkeit über Ethernet auf die Druckerschnitttstelle des Clients zuzugreifen? Das hat aber im Prinzip nichts mit WinCC zu tun.


----------



## MW (11 Dezember 2007)

Welche Software benötigt man den da genau um die Sache mit dem Webnavigator zum laufen zu bringen. 

Der Webnavigator ist ja nur ne Option, aber was sitzt darunter ??


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2007)

Wir haben WinCCV6.2 und Webnavigator gekauft. Da waren alle nötigen Lizenzen mit dabei.
Den Webnavigator installiert man mit auf dem Rechner mit der WinCC6.2-Runtime (Haben aber im Moment den Configurator mit laufen). Wenn man mit dem Client das erste mal auf den Wennavigator-Server geht, werden ca. 9MB geladen und installiert, danach funzt das ganze, so richtig projektiert.  Es ist ein Beispiel dabei, das sollte man zuerst zum laufen bringen, dann was Eigenes machen.


----------



## MW (11 Dezember 2007)

ich hab da grad ma in die Preisliste von den Siemensianern geschaut:shock: :shock: 

Für Runtime + Configuration (1024 Tags) und die Option Webnavigator(10 Clients) kommt man ja locker auf über 13T€. 

Is ja doch schon ein ganzschöner happen.


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2007)

jupp und mit 1024pt kannste dir bestenfalls deine modeleisenbahn visualisieren...

meine neuste erfahrung:
"WinCC-flexible ist Schrott und WinCC ist teuer"


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2007)

Ja, die Sache mit den Powertags bei WinCC ist Sch...
Ich bin grad am rumknobeln, die Störmeldungen per Rohdaten zu übertragen, scheint zu funzen, bin aber noch nicht ganz so weit. Da braucht man dann nur 1-3 Powertags, je nach Aufbau, für alle Störmeldungen.


----------



## Nitrozin (17 Dezember 2007)

Eine andere Alternative wäre Intellution iFIX.
Das wird jetzt von GE vertrieben und bietet auch eine skalierbare Lösung mit Server und Clients. Die Optionen sind auch recht vielfältig. Wenn ich aber deine Anforderungen lese, wird sich da am Kaufpreis nicht viel tun. Ich habe aktuell ein Projekt mit Server und 3 intelligenten Clients da liegst du auch bei etwa 15k€.

Gruß Volker


----------



## LT Smash (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe momentan eine große WinCC V7.0 Visualisierung zu implementieren.
Ca. 25.000 Tags, alle Variablenaktualisierungszyklen sind deshalb dynamisiert.

Bisher habe ich nur klassische Server-Client Architekturen aufgebaut.

Bin nun am überlegen, einen Versuch mit dem WinCC Webserver und ThinClients zu wagen (man spart ja auch einiges an Lizenzkosten).

Deshalb meine Frage: Welche Erfahrungen gibt es damit bereits? Welche Einschränkungen muss man dabei in Kauf nehmen? (WinCC V7.0)

mfg,
Lt Smash


----------



## Flinn (4 Dezember 2010)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> mittels VB-Script und verfügbare Treiber(ODBC). So, wie es auch in VB
> oder VBA geht. Im SQL Server eigene DBs anlegen, usw.
> Gekauftes, meinst Du "UserArchive"-ne, habe ich noch nie gehabt.
> ...


 
Hi. Habe schon häufiger User-Archive eingesetzt. Ich sehe den Vorteil der User-Archive vor allem darin, dass die Daten bei einem redundanten System automatisch abgeglichen werden. Wenn Du auch ein Redundanz-Paar hast: Wie machst Du bei "eigenen DBs" den Redundanzabgleich? Günstiger wär's ja wohl...

Gruß,
Flinn


----------



## Flinn (4 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, die Sache mit den Powertags bei WinCC ist Sch...
> Ich bin grad am rumknobeln, die Störmeldungen per Rohdaten zu übertragen, scheint zu funzen, bin aber noch nicht ganz so weit. Da braucht man dann nur 1-3 Powertags, je nach Aufbau, für alle Störmeldungen.


 
Ralle,
mappst du die Rohdaten per Skript auf interne Variablen und meldest dann per Bitmeldungen? Hätte den Nachteil, dass die PC-Zeitstempel der Meldungen ungenauer würden. Oder nutzt du einen Rohdatenkanal, um z.B. mittels Alarm8-Bausteinen zu melden? Oder hast du noch andere Ideen? Wir nutzen immer mehr Alarm8-Bausteine. Machen aber nicht laufend AS-OS-Transfers, sondern pflegen die Meldetexte im WinCC.

Gruß,
Flinn


----------



## Flinn (4 Dezember 2010)

LT Smash schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe momentan eine große WinCC V7.0 Visualisierung zu implementieren.
> Ca. 25.000 Tags, alle Variablenaktualisierungszyklen sind deshalb dynamisiert.
> 
> ...


 
Habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Webnavigator hat (wie die projektierten WinCC-Clients auch) ab Version 6.2 auch rechnerlokale interne Variablen. So lassen sich z.B. Antriebs-Bedienboxen mit Nutzung von gemultiplexten internen Variablen auch problemlos auf mehreren Web-Clients gleichzeitig öffnen. Auch die Graphic-Objekt-Adressierung erfolgt bei aktueller Version nicht mehr "relativ" (über Parent-Objekte) sondern absolut wie im WinCC-Basissystem auch. Soll heißen, die webfähige Projektierung von Bildern wird der Basissystem-Projektierung immer ähnlicher. Ausnahmen gibt es immer noch bei bestimmten C-Aktionen. Wenn Skripte gewünscht sind sollte man bei Web-Clients vorrangig auf VBS-Dynamisierung setzen. 

Gruß,
Flinn


----------



## Verpolt (4 Dezember 2010)

Ok, so alt ist der Thread jetzt auch nicht (2007)


----------



## Flinn (4 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ok, so alt ist der Thread jetzt auch nicht (2007)


 
Da tippe ich mir 'nen Wolf für nen 2007er Thread...
Na ja, vielleicht hilfst ja noch jemandem...

Gruß,
Flinn


----------

